# GSD rescues in Indiana?



## alportbury (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,

my father-in-law has had 2 young GSDs wander up to his front door. He is feeding them and taking care of them but can't keep them. What rescue options are there in IN? He lives in Fort Wayne. Worst case scenario Jon and I will drive up and bring the dogs back to NC with us, but our rescue is totally full and we have a waiting list - so my first option is to try to find a rescue closer to him to take them.

They seem like very sweet dogs. Came to his house with their tails tucked and their ears down, but when they realized he had FOOD they brightened up







He can pat them and he is feeding them by hand to get them used to him. They play with his 3 year old pointer just fine. He said they are emaciated, but I am not sure how bad. People who aren't used to rescue often think a few ribs showing is TERRIBLE!!! Sadly, we know different. I am going to try to get him to get some pictures, but Jon has warned me his Dad is digitally challenged









We can cover all expenses associated with these 2, we just want a safe place for them to go where forever homes can be found for them. Any help would be very gratefully received.

Thanks,

Andrea P
GSRA, Raleigh, North Carolina.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, at least they wandered into the right yard - thank goodness! Andrea, there is Guardian German Shepherd Rescue in NE Indiana. http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/guardiangsdrescue.html

I haven't worked with them, but they have been recommended by someone I know and trust in rescue.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

i just sent you a pm! 

guardian rescue is very small but very good. i very much hope they can help! 

i also want to add that i will try to help get them towards chicago if any of the chicago rescues can help!


----------



## alportbury (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! I knew I could count on you to help me brain storm through this. I know there is a very good chance these other rescues are as full as we are, but its worth a shot. 

And yes Kris, they absolutely walked into the right yard







Jon's Dad is clueless on what to do with them, but his heart is HUGE and will do whatever to help them









I'm asking the dreaded sister in law to go up to his place and take some pictures of the dogs. It's like making a deal with the devil, but you know what we say: it's all for the dogs









I'll keep you posted.

Thanks again for the support,

Andrea


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Didn't there used to be a person on the board named Melody who had a small GSD rescue? I think she was in Indiana.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Liz,
Last I talked with Melody, she's no longer doing rescue.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Its true, Melody is no longer doing rescue.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

That is too bad. She was a strong advocate for the breed and certainly needed in the Indiana area. But, I do understand. 
Things happen, financial upkeep becomes an issue for some and sometimes, you just need to take a break. 
Well, sending good wishes her way and hope all is well. 
Heck, my work with VGSR right now has moved to more support work. Local evals, home visits, design-type work if needed, etc. 
There are too many permanent furry residents at our home right now. I know the numbers won't last forever, because several of the residents are elderly. Heck, two of my younger ones were placed in fantastic approved homes and came back to me within the month. One came back after a week because she went on a hunger strike. 
Plus, my medical issues and losing my mom in April have taken the wind out of my sails. And my father-in-law is in end-stage renal failure and my step-mom is fighting three different types of cancer. 
So, for now, it has to be family first (human and furry). Once things even out, I'll be back fostering. Not much transporting anymore, (I have neuropathy and my legs go numb while driving, NOT GOOD,) but there are still plenty of things to do to help the dogs.


----------

